# Power Draw Bar for the BP?



## Kroll (Jun 29, 2019)

Guys been watching Youtubes on home made power draw bars for the BP which seems pretty neat.So I was wondering if anyone here has made one for their mill or if you purchase one of those kits see on ebay.If you have any ideals,thoughts on this please share.Any links,websites,videos or pics of you setup.


----------



## coffmajt (Jun 29, 2019)

I built one for my mill based on the designs I saw on you tube - Used a Harbor Freight 3/8 butterfly impact. Wound my own springs. Pretty simple really but I did add a pressure regulator and an inline oil lubricator to keep the impact wrench ok- I was planning on giving it a shot of oil every once and awhile but that didn't work very well  - have not had any problems since the add. I thought I had some fusion 360 drawings I could send you but no joy.  I you would like I can take a few pictures and send them your way  == Jack


----------



## f350ca (Jun 29, 2019)

Built one using a Princess Auto 3/8ths butterfly wrench. Works well, have a 10 inch riser on the mill, climbing up there finally got old.



Greg


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 29, 2019)

I often use my mill in the early morning, and my neighbors are too close to run air tools then, and so I am not in the market for a noisy power draw bar.   I would be interested in a quiet one, maybe electric motor powered...


----------



## Kroll (Jul 1, 2019)

Bob found your answer,I watch a Youtube of a guy using a right angle Milwaukee 18v drill.The trigger was a for/rev so and it look pretty neat,but the guy look like he was having problems with it kinda sticking little on the shaft when he would pull it now to engage the drawbar.


----------



## aliva (Jul 4, 2019)

Here are pics of the one I built a couple of years ago with a CP 3/8 drive butterfly ratchet wrench. I added the push button valves just to be different, they work great.


----------



## Kroll (Jul 6, 2019)

Fantastic aliva I may borrow your push button ideal,how thick is the aluminum plate that you use? Your base looks to be the same size diameter as what I need maybe 4" I guess.I have watch a bunch Youtubes which I know those guys use what they have on hand far as material.I don't have any so I will have to purchase what I need so if 1" plate is needed I won't purchase 1.250 as example.I'm getting excited about this project.If I may ask about the switch where would a person find these and what are they called?


----------



## aliva (Jul 6, 2019)

The base plate is 3/4" aluminum the top plates are 1/2".
The push buttons are available at Amazon and probably many other suppliers.
Here's the Amazon link.https://www.amazon.ca/s?k=pneumatic+push+button&crid=D5W3ZRPGKHFE&sprefix=pneumatic+push+button%2Caps%2C156&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_21
Bar Z on you tube has a video explaining the pneumatic logic and part numbers for the flow control valve.


----------



## forhire (Jul 6, 2019)

I built one a few years ago from plans. It was easy to make and works well. The most time consuming part is fitting it to the mill.
https://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?45260-Power-drawbar-build

This is a link to the plans I used.
http://home.insightbb.com/~joevicar3/cheap_drawbar.htm


----------

